# GM Ryder Cup Scotland v England 2011



## SS2 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have foolishly agreed to succeed DCB and Dodger and organise this year's event at Goswick. Scotland won in 2009, England won in 2010.

Provisional dates are Friday 7th and Saturday 8th October 2011. I'll speak to the club next week to try to arrange these dates but at this stage they are subject to change.

Please post on this thread if you want to play. Numbers will be limited to 12 a side or possibly 16 a side if the club can accommodate us.

Preference will be given to those forum members who have attended either or both of the previous matches, namely

Scotland
DCB
Dodger
John_Findlay
KHW
madandra
Screwback
SS2
StuartD
Toad
TOMO21

England
centuryg5
Doh
GB72
gjbike
Grumpyjock
IMO2
Murphthemog
Pro_V_Wan_Kenobi
Robo
timberbonce
Tincup
TonyN
Vig
viscount17
Whereditgo

Cheers
Andy


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2011)

Preference will be given to those forum members who have attended either or both of the previous matches,
		
Click to expand...

Any special reason?


----------



## DCB (Jan 27, 2011)

A moment of weakness Andy, that's all it takes ;-)

I'm certainly up for it again


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, I'd do it again. By the law of averages I must play Goswick well at some point.


----------



## brendy (Jan 27, 2011)

Only my opinion, but why would you be giving preference? surely there were other guys wanting to go and should be given a fair crack of the whip?
As I said, my opinion, just wondering.

For reference though, the 13th is also the finals day at Forest of Arden and might clash for some being so close.


----------



## SS2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Only my opinion, but why would you be giving preference? surely there were other guys wanting to go and should be given a fair crack of the whip?
As I said, my opinion, just wondering.

For reference though, the 13th is also the finals day at Forest of Arden and might clash for some being so close.
		
Click to expand...

In the past we have had forumers bring along guests to make up the numbers so it's not likely to be an issue unless the event is over-subscribed.


----------



## DCB (Jan 27, 2011)

Brendy, on each occassion that we've held this, there has been some frantic searching in the last couple of weeks to get enough numbers to have two even teams. My already grey hair was turing white by the day and in the end we pulled in several 'friends' last October to make up the numbers at the last minute. Granted, we probably aimed too high last time, but initial indications were that we should have easily managed two teams of 16. In the end we just managed two teams of 12.

It seems only fair to give the first crack of the whip to those got this off the ground and who supported this in it's infancy  

Bear in mind, we're playing this over a popular members club and although tee times on a Friday aren't usually a problem, getting enough tee times on a Saturday morning is always going to be hard going for larger groups. So in a way we are limited in the numbers we can entertain.

Just my  opinion


----------



## brendy (Jan 27, 2011)

Brendy, on each occassion that we've held this, there has been some frantic searching in the last couple of weeks to get enough numbers to have two even teams. My already grey hair was turing white by the day and in the end we pulled in several 'friends' last October to make up the numbers at the last minute. Granted, we probably aimed too high last time, but initial indications were that we should have easily managed two teams of 16. In the end we just managed two teams of 12.

It seems only fair to give the first crack of the whip to those got this off the ground and who supported this in it's infancy  

Bear in mind, we're playing this over a popular members club and although tee times on a Friday aren't usually a problem, getting enough tee times on a Saturday morning is always going to be hard going for larger groups. So in a way we are limited in the numbers we can entertain.

Just my  opinion  

Click to expand...


Ahhh well then, if numbers were scarce then it shouldnt be a problem, I thought it would have been oversubscribed seeing as you will get your ugly mug(my opinion! ) in the mag. haha.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you put me on the reserve list for this please?


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2011)

Is the match always Scotland V England, and not the other way around ? Just wondered if the Scots come down over the border. Just out of interest no angle


----------



## DCB (Jan 27, 2011)

Never been played on Scottish soil yet


----------



## SimonS (Jan 27, 2011)

Goswick is south of the border!


----------



## SS2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Goswick is south of the border!
		
Click to expand...

Aye but it is so close to Scotland that we could invade, annex, occupy and claim it as ours it any time we want. So far we have chosen not to...


----------



## SS2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you put me on the reserve list for this please?
		
Click to expand...

You are now on the list !


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2011)

Goswick is south of the border!
		
Click to expand...

Never any good at geography ! So it is England V Scotland then.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi ho that means we get to teeoff first this year,
J-F can take it easy as someone else will duff it to the ladies tee.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 27, 2011)

I am in thanks Andy.

Give me a roar if you need any help.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2011)

Count me in for this year. 

Now need to spend the next few months getting the handicap down to a more acceptable level.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 27, 2011)

Count me in for this year. 

Now need to spend the next few months getting the handicap down to a more acceptable level.
		
Click to expand...

I said nothing....


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2011)

Count me in for this year. 

Now need to spend the next few months getting the handicap down to a more acceptable level.
		
Click to expand...

I said nothing....
		
Click to expand...

You did not have to, I thought I would get my comments in first. I think we said that getting it down to 16 was about right.


----------



## SS2 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am in thanks Andy.

Give me a roar if you need any help.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Allan. Screwback is going to speak to the club to try to get the same cheap terms as last year


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 27, 2011)

Andy,

count me in please


----------



## SS2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Andy,

count me in please
		
Click to expand...

Mr Viscount, you are on the list !


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would be up for this 

Roughly how much does it cost?


----------



## DCB (Jan 27, 2011)

last time (Oct10) we had the two rounds of golf, (Fri & Sat) and coffe & bacon  roll each day for Â£40. Which was not a bad deal.

Accomodation was wide and varied, in fact one crew managed to put a place into permanent closure after their stay !

Beer & Food was optional although it probably cost way more than the golf


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 27, 2011)

Only my opinion, but why would you be giving preference? surely there were other guys wanting to go and should be given a fair crack of the whip?
As I said, my opinion, just wondering.

For reference though, the 13th is also the finals day at Forest of Arden and might clash for some being so close.
		
Click to expand...

In the past we have had forumers bring along guests to make up the numbers so it's not likely to be an issue unless the event is over-subscribed.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh...I brought in a sub for the second day. Oh, Pro_V_Wan_Kenobi he's scottish to the core, he's a traitor.   I'm in.


----------



## StuartD (Jan 27, 2011)

Am in.


----------



## vig (Jan 27, 2011)

last time (Oct10) we had the two rounds of golf, (Fri & Sat) and coffe & bacon  roll each day for Â£40. Which was not a bad deal.

Accomodation was wide and varied, in fact one crew managed to put a place into permanent closure after their stay !
		
Click to expand...

    that will be me then


In as always


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 27, 2011)

last time (Oct10) we had the two rounds of golf, (Fri & Sat) and coffe & bacon  roll each day for Â£40. Which was not a bad deal.

Accomodation was wide and varied, in fact one crew managed to put a place into permanent closure after their stay !
		
Click to expand...

    that will be me then


In as always
		
Click to expand...

I thought we were quite well behaved (barring one early hours excursion into the corridor  )

I'm in!


----------



## madandra (Jan 27, 2011)

Am in .... in order to secure a place why dont we pay a deposit thus not letting anyone down.


----------



## Mightymoose (Jan 27, 2011)

Guys,

I would be interested in playing.

Englishman living in Scotland, which side would I play on?

Mightymoose


----------



## madandra (Jan 27, 2011)

Phil, those two ladies you were buying drink for last year will be celebrating their 90th birthdays ... you might get in son.


Ooppps sexist comment ..... sack the Mod.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am interested in going to Goswick this year.
Wanted to last time but counldnt get the time off in the end.


----------



## SS2 (Jan 27, 2011)

madandy, patricks148 added to Scotland list. Mightymouse, can I put you down for either team at the moment given your English/Scottishness and the fact that we will need to balance up the sides.

Should get news from the club on confirmed dates/tee times and cost soon, contacts at the club are looking into things for us.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2011)

France to it, do you guys need a craw? 

In for a penny in for a pound, how costly is a divorce anyway?


----------



## SS2 (Jan 28, 2011)

As it stands:

Scotland	
1	DCB
2	Dodger
3	SS2
4	Screwback
5	Tommo21
6	StuartD 
7	madandra
8	patricks148
9	thecraw
10	
11	
12	

England	
1	Vig
2	forefortheday
3	Murphthemog
4	GB72
5	TonyN
6	viscount17
7	Whereditgo
8	mightymoose 
9	
10	
11	
12


----------



## benhobden (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys, put me on the reserve list. Cheers.


----------



## Doh (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in back from the dead Ha Ha


----------



## KHW (Jan 28, 2011)

I played last year and will go reserve list this year, giving someone else a chance. If numbers are failing closer to the time I will try and help.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in back from the dead Ha Ha
		
Click to expand...

who is captain vig or rick?

only one way to find out . . .


----------



## SS2 (Jan 28, 2011)

benhobden: which country do you want to play for ?

Doh: nice to see you back and playing el Capitano !

KHW: Name on the list too.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 28, 2011)

Put me down please  dont know what days i can play but ill find out soon


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 28, 2011)

Well if the craw is going to go then I'm in....only if I can play against him though.....Team Red and White btw...


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 28, 2011)

Cant commit for definite but if ur short of representatives for Gods country coming across the border let me know nearer the time.


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 28, 2011)

Definately interested depending on the dates, for the English of course.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 28, 2011)

Well if the craw is going to go then I'm in....only if I can play against him though.....Team Red and White btw...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should wait till after you endure 18 holes at Machrihanish with me on the Sunday first!

Anyway I heard your an old man!


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 29, 2011)

Just noticed this. Me again, too, please. Wouldn't miss it.

Will happily relinquish the role of first man off this time to concentrate on the video of everyone else duffing it off the first.

SCCCOOOOTTTLLAAAANNNNDDDD!


----------



## Toad (Jan 29, 2011)

Andy,

I will have to pass if it's the weekend of the 7th, fly out on my hols that day.
Shame as I would have loved to attend.

John


----------



## DCB (Jan 29, 2011)

Andy,

JDS has said he'd be up for this again this year.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if the craw is going to go then I'm in....only if I can play against him though.....Team Red and White btw...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should wait till after you endure 18 holes at Machrihanish with me on the Sunday first!

Anyway I heard your an old man! 

Click to expand...

No PINGs in my bag.....which is now carry only btw!!


----------



## madandra (Jan 29, 2011)

KHW did you play last year?
Where do you play your golf?


----------



## DCB (Jan 29, 2011)

Aye, remember the tall baldy ugly guy from EK


----------



## madandra (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, I remember now Dave.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jan 29, 2011)

We tend to go our annual family hols at this time of year, but if I'm in the country, I'd like to play. Can't confirm until later in the year I'm afraid, but will keep a keen eye on the list.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 30, 2011)

Put me down for either side which needs to be handicaped.
in for a penny in for a pound.
NB have to book the room early.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jan 31, 2011)

Count me in please. .


----------



## Doh (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in back from the dead Ha Ha
		
Click to expand...

who is captain vig or rick?

only one way to find out . . .
		
Click to expand...



Flippin eck Steve have you seen the size of him compared to me. Besides he did a great job last year.


----------



## tincup (Jan 31, 2011)

Can i be put down as a possible for this please, cant commit just yet


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Feb 2, 2011)

Put me down for either side which needs to be handicaped.
		
Click to expand...

Put me on the other side, that should even things up. 

May the force 10 gale be with you all!


----------



## SS2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've finalised the arrangements with the club:

Dates: Friday 7th and Saturday 8th October 2011

Cost: Â£45 per player including rolls/coffee and 2 rounds of golf ( = Bargain )

Tee Times: Up to 8 fourballs each day: Friday 12:00 to 12:50, Saturday 10:00 to 10:50

Format: 4 ball better ball (Friday), bizarre stableford 4 ball better points thang (Saturday).

Prizes: If you want to bring something, feel free but you don't have to. Booze, stilton (yum), golf balls, Lamborghinis etc all welcome and will be dished out for nearest the pin/best score/longest drive etc

So far we've got 31 people who have either said yes or maybe.

Madandra suggested taking a deposit; who am I to disagree with our learned moderator so if you want to book a place at what will be The Event Of The Year, send Â£10 via PayPal to rdpsoftware@ntlworld.com. I promise not to elope or spend such accumulated funds. Then, send an email to that address with:

Your Forum Name
Real Name
Email Address
Mobile Number
Handicap
Country

The list of interested parties so far is:

Scotland
1	DCB
2	Dodger
3	SS2
4	Screwback
5	Tommo21
6	StuartD 
7	madandra
8	patricks148
9	thecraw
10	KWH
11	John_Findlay
12	Owen_Thomas_14
13	Atticus_Finch
14	
15	
16	

England	
1	Vig
2	forefortheday
3	Murphthemog
4	GB72
5	TonyN
6	viscount17
7	Whereditgo
8	mightymoose
9	Doh
10	Wildrover
11	SammmeBee
12	Timberbonce
13	nwJocko
14	IM01
15	tincup
16	

Either Country
1	grumpyjock
2	Pro_V_Wan_Kenobi

Unknown	Country
1	benhobden


Cheers
Andy


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 3, 2011)

ask and you shall receive


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 3, 2011)

for those that stayed at the Travelodge last year, what were you paying? 
their site says Â£20 if you book more than 21 days ahead but only offers the Â£30, seven-day rate.


----------



## DCB (Feb 3, 2011)

Viscount,

I had the Â£20 deal last year. Only got that about 3 months before event though.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks David, I thinl I'll email them to see if/when they are offering it this year.

watch this space


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2011)

Would certainly help if you can find out as I would look to book in there this year as well.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 3, 2011)

email sent. 
if anyone else is planning to email it won't go without a reservation number - doh! just put in xxx - seems to work


----------



## vig (Feb 3, 2011)

Sat waiting in dentist,  think I'll reserve a room for July, its sure to close the place down ;-)


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 3, 2011)

What is the craic with accommodation here - anywhere in Berwick?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 4, 2011)

A few links for accommodation in Berwick upon Tweed for any of you looking to get booked up already.....all the links are of places that people I know have stayed in over the last 3 or so years and all touch wood have been fine.

http://www.thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk/

http://www.queensheadberwick.co.uk/

http://www.paradeschoolguesthouse.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.mirandasguesthouse.com/

http://40ravensdowne.co.uk/

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=275

All bar the Travelodge are within 2 minutes walk of the Ale Houses we will no doubt be visiting for a sherry or two,the Travelodge is a good 10 minute walk.

If anyone needs any further info PM me and I will see if I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## DCB (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone contemplating the Travel Lodge can take comfort in the fact that two of the finest eating establishments in Berwick are next door for breakfast. MacDs and Morrisons are both beside the Travel Lodge. A Big Breakfast or a Supermarket Fry Up, take your choice


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 4, 2011)

Where is the closest place to stay near the golf course?


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 4, 2011)

owen, a tent I should think!
If you stay near the course you will be too far from town.


----------



## Screwback (Feb 4, 2011)

Where is the closest place to stay near the golf course? 

Click to expand...

There is a campsite a mile from the course (Beach Comber).  Better to stay in town as you are far closer to the pubs.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like ill find a place in the town then, cant be too far away from the pubs now can i?


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've received a non-answer from Travelodge,




			Thank you for contacting us with regard to finding availability of our saver rooms.
Please find below the answer to your question based on the selections you made on our contact us form
Room rates and availability are updated regularly on our website therefore the rates displayed reflect currently availability and cost.
In order to find our lowest room rates available please follow the below link:
https://www.travelodge.co.uk/saver_rooms/ or visit our website https://www.travelodge.co.uk and click on the â€œFind our lowest pricesâ€ tab.
We trust this answers your enquiry.  
Kind regards
Travelodge
		
Click to expand...

whether there will be a Â£20 rate is a case of wait and see


----------



## SS2 (Feb 8, 2011)

So far we have 6 confirmed (i.e. those that have emailed me their details and paid a deposit):

Scotland
SS2
DCB
John_Findlay

England
Viscount17
SammmeBee
whereditgo.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## GB72 (Feb 8, 2011)

So far we have 6 confirmed (i.e. those that have emailed me their details and paid a deposit):

Scotland
SS2
DCB
John_Findlay

England
Viscount17
SammmeBee
whereditgo.

Cheers
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, missed the post, how much deposit needed and where do I send it? Payment will be on the way as soon as I can find a cheque book (not used one for months)


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 8, 2011)

Greg, bottom of page 3


----------



## SS2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Get your deposits in now and book your hotels. It's the Event of the Year 

Post on this thread or PM me if you need more info


----------



## thecraw (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry but the event of the year will be happening 26th & 27th March 2011!

FACT!


----------



## SS2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry but the event of the year will be happening 26th & 27th March 2011!

FACT!
		
Click to expand...

Mr Craw: your so-called "event of the year" is entirely lower case whereas the Goswick "Event Of The Year" features some capital letters and therefore is intrinsically superior in every way.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 9, 2011)

AND your graphics are sorely lacking, Crawford. Honestly man. Anyhoo, you're playing at Goswick, too, aren't you, fella?


----------



## madandra (Feb 9, 2011)

The Mac Event is a friendly ... Goswick is WAR 





... but we all go for a wee drink and a ruby on the Friday night. And some of us get 'over served'    in the pubs.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 11, 2011)

We've now got 9 confirmed Scots and 4 confirmed English.

Confirmed means that they've sent me their details (forum name, real name, email, mobile,handicap and country) and a Â£10 deposit via payPal or cheque. 

Team Scotland
SS2
DCB
John_Findlay
Patricks148
Madandra
Screwback
Owen_Thomas_14
TOMMO21
Dodger

Team England
viscount17
SammmeBee
whereditgo
GB72

Below are the names of those who have expressed an interest:

England:
Doh
forefortheday
IM01
mightymoose
Murphthemog
nwJocko
Timberbonce
tincup
TonyN
Vig
Wildrover

Either Country
grumpyjock
Pro_V-Wan_Kenobi

Unknown	Country ?
benhobden

Scotland
Atticus_Finch
KWH
StuartD 
thecraw

It's only 238 days until The Big Clash so confirm your place now if you can.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy, did you not get my deposit and email?
If not, I need to have a look at what Paypal are doing.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Murph, PM sent


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Andy, have had another go, should go through this time.

You need to empty your message box?

Cheers


----------



## SS2 (Feb 11, 2011)

All sorted MTM.

I have now emptied the GM message box for the first time ever...


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 11, 2011)

Liking the look of our team already. Who's in goal?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2011)

Liking the look of our team already. Who's in goal?
		
Click to expand...

But most of your team played last time, and LOST.

I like the look of your team too.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 11, 2011)

That's called "motivation", Murph. 



Plus we have young Owen in our team this time. Having seen him play (and struggled to get within 40 yards of him) I'm feeling he'll be a secret weapon ready to be unleashed upon you unsuspecting lot. It's 1-1. Bring on the penalties! You're good at them, eh?


----------



## DCB (Feb 11, 2011)

But most of your team played last time, and LOST.
		
Click to expand...


 We were keeping the event alive


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 11, 2011)

That's called "motivation", Murph. 



Plus we have young Owen in our team this time. Having seen him play (and struggled to get within 40 yards of him) I'm feeling he'll be a secret weapon ready to be unleashed upon you unsuspecting lot. It's 1-1. Bring on the penalties! You're good at them, eh?
		
Click to expand...

At least we get the chance to lose at them John


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2011)

Anthony this time Scotland also has 2 owrish guys ( according to brendy) that came for 5 down to win a Spey valley.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 11, 2011)

Anthony this time Scotland also has 2 owrish guys ( according to brendy) that came for 5 down to win a Spey valley. 

Click to expand...

Don't worry we might slip in a South African to make it more like a winning English team!


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 11, 2011)

Plus we have young Owen in our team this time. Having seen him play (and struggled to get within 40 yards of him) I'm feeling he'll be a secret weapon ready to be unleashed upon you unsuspecting lot.
		
Click to expand...


I wouldnt rely on me at any time


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry wont be able to make those dates, work commitments.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 11, 2011)

No probs, I'll take you off the possibles list.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm out too.

Not enough holidays after having to take a chunk of this years before Christmas and our buy extra days scheme being withdrawn.

Apologies.


----------



## centuryg5 (Feb 18, 2011)

Been off the site for or month or four,as some pr*** broke in and burgled my flat,so have a laptop and I'm back,Can i put my name down,as i made the trip last year,Just to watch a Professional Womaniser(Phil) chat up 2 women,and he didn't get anywhere, priceless.ha ha.Don't know how to use paypal on here, but can send a cheque ??????? Bill (Centuryg5)


----------



## Iaing (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to play in this (for Scotland of course  )

Deposit sent.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Iain,

Paypal deposit and details received, thanks.

You are now officially in Team Scotland

Cheers
Andy


----------



## tincup (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Andy

I have sent my deposit via paypal.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 20, 2011)

ENGERLAND, ENGERLAND, ENGERLAND..

This geezer's up for a knock round the Goswick goat track.

I want to meet the pitbull that is Dodger..  

I have a couple of questions though..

1) What's the nearest airport?
2) Will I need my passport?
3) Will anyone understand me up there?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you can get as far north as Watford, I can give you a lift?

Dodger's a pussy, you will be disappointed?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 20, 2011)

If you can get as far north as Watford, I can give you a lift?

Dodger's a pussy, you will be disappointed?
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually thinking of driving myself Murph.  Road trip??


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 20, 2011)

Dodger's a pussy, you will be disappointed?
		
Click to expand...

Don't say that!!  

I see Dodger as a cross between Rab C Nesbitt, Duncan Ferguson and George Galloway - am I wrong??


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dodger's a pussy, you will be disappointed?
		
Click to expand...

Don't say that!!  

I see Dodger as a cross between Rab C Nesbitt, Duncan Ferguson and George Galloway - am I wrong??  

Click to expand...

Yep, I played against Dodger on both days last year and he was great company throughout and not at all like you are imagining.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 20, 2011)

Dodger's a pussy, you will be disappointed?
		
Click to expand...

Don't say that!!  

I see Dodger as a cross between Rab C Nesbitt, Duncan Ferguson and George Galloway - am I wrong??  

Click to expand...

Yep, I played against Dodger on both days last year and he was great company throughout and not at all like you are imagining.
		
Click to expand...

Not another one!!

You lot are spoiling my mental picture of Dodger..


----------



## Dodger (Feb 20, 2011)

I am liking the Galloway bit....a great great man is Gorgeous George!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 20, 2011)

I am liking the Galloway bit....a great great man is Gorgeous George!
		
Click to expand...

Erm, Big Brother - pretending to be a cat with Rula Lenska..


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 20, 2011)

Been off the site for or month or four,as some pr*** broke in and burgled my flat,so have a laptop and I'm back,Can i put my name down,as i made the trip last year,Just to watch a Professional Womaniser(Phil) chat up 2 women,and he didn't get anywhere, priceless.ha ha.Bill (Centuryg5)
		
Click to expand...

You sure about that Bill?


----------



## madandra (Feb 20, 2011)

I am liking the Galloway bit....a great great man is Gorgeous George!
		
Click to expand...

Erm, Big Brother - pretending to be a cat with Rula Lenska..
		
Click to expand...


Nawwwwwwwwwwww he wiz just being a pussy. 


Dodger doesn't bother with twitter because he is already following you.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Both teams are starting to fill up nicely. We've got tee times for 16 players a side this year so there's still a couple of places left. 32 of us out on the town on the Friday night will surely bring out all the Berwick-Upon-Tweed girl groupies.

Anyone else wanting to meet Dodger and/or play at Goswick PM me. You know you want to...

Andy


----------



## DCB (Feb 21, 2011)

Are the English taking this seriously this time round ? Seems that some of them may be having a weeks practise up North in September  

Still, nothing will prepare them for that opening tee shot with Mr Dodger Snr announcing them on the tee and reminding them of the OB down the right of the fairway  

Bring it on


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2011)

there is nothing quite like the tee announcement with its totally unnecessary reminder to the England team, 
can't say I noticed the equivalent reminder to the Scots about red tees.

and if memory serves, weren't Phil's floozies up for a thrash from Newcastle?


----------



## vig (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger's a pussy, you will be disappointed?
		
Click to expand...

Don't say that!!  

I see Dodger as a cross between Rab C Nesbitt, Duncan Ferguson and George Galloway - am I wrong??  

Click to expand...

He is, Duncan Galloway, Rab Ferguson & George Nesbitt


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 22, 2011)

Dodger's a pussy, you will be disappointed?
		
Click to expand...

Don't say that!!  

I see Dodger as a cross between Rab C Nesbitt, Duncan Ferguson and George Galloway - am I wrong??  

Click to expand...

Yep, I played against Dodger on both days last year and he was great company throughout and not at all like you are imagining.
		
Click to expand...

Not another one!!

You lot are spoiling my mental picture of Dodger..  

Click to expand...

Not forgetting wee Jimmy Krankie


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2011)

Are the English taking this seriously this time round ? Seems that some of them may be having a weeks practise up North in September  

Still, nothing will prepare them for that opening tee shot with Mr Dodger Snr announcing them on the tee and reminding them of the OB down the right of the fairway  

Bring it on  

Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about them and their practice trip in September. Smiffy has got them playing flat easy parkland courses that involves a 4 hour round trip, Coupled with them loosing loads of balls around Tain and Golspie. 

Nea problem, ken.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, but the serious golfers aren't going on Smiffys jaunt.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, but the serious golfers aren't going on Smiffys jaunt.
		
Click to expand...

I'll see you in september at Golspie then


----------



## SS2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Team Status:

Confirmed (i.e. Deposit Paid or not required as a member of Goswick GC)
Scotland 10
England 9

Very likely (Deposit promised)
Scotland 3
England 4

Quite likely (just ckecking holidays/availability etc)
Scotland 2
England 2

Maybes/not sure yet
Scotland 1
England 3

I'll PM those who've said they'll pay a deposit but haven't done so yet. I'm still hopeful that we'll line up with two teams of 16 players.

Anyone else wanting to play, please post on this thread or PM me.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Mightymoose (Mar 5, 2011)

Andy,

I sent you an email and a deposit through Paypal.

Cheers

Mightymoose


----------



## SS2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Received with thanks MM.


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 11, 2011)

Boys,

For those of you who are undecided and maybes....get your names down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft9WIW0BJIk

It's the best couple of days you'll have on and off the golf course.

 

And yes. I do have too much time on my hands.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 11, 2011)

You must have! excellent work.
Just shows how far the video and edditing software has come on in 3 years.
I take it you are doing the full video for the next one?


----------



## DCB (Mar 11, 2011)

So what's the lineup looking like Andy ?


----------



## SS2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got 22 confirmed players. Confirmed means that a deposit has been paid (Dodger, Screwback and IMO2 just need to give a solumn Pledge of Attendance, which they have done, as they are all Goswick members, lucky people)

Scotland (Deposit Paid): 11

(Handicaps in brackets)

John_Findlay (6) (Capt. 2011)
SS2 (14)
DCB (13)
Patricks148 (9)
Screwback (Scratch)
Owen_Thomas_14 (6)
Dodger (3)
Iaing (20)
RichardI (3)
Fraser (11)
JDS (5)

Scotland - Said yes but waiting for deposit (3)
Madandra 11)
TOMO21 (5)
StuartD (13)

Scotland - Waiting to hear back (1)
KWH (?)

England  (Deposit Paid 11)
viscount17 (22)
whereditgo (18)
Murphthemog (10)
IMO2 (1)
Doh (11) (Capt. 2009, maybe Capt. 2011?)
Timberbonce (19)
tincup (7)
DavidM (10)
grumpyjock (24)
Centuryg5 (10)
MightyMoose (16)

England - Said yes but waiting for deposit (3)
SammmeBee (5)
GB72 (20)
AuburnWarrior (?)

England - probables but not yet confirmed (4)
Vig (?) (Capt. 2010, maybe Capt. 2011?)
TonyN (?)
Pro-V-Wan-Kenobi (?)
Benhobden (?)

So, just about there. A few players "swing both ways" are are happy to "bat for either side" so we should be able to hack it up to 16 a side.

E&OE. PM me if any of the above is wrong or you want to attend. 

Andy


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think i see a pattern here, Scotland 7 single fig handicaps.

England 2 

Full handicap is it?


----------



## DCB (Mar 11, 2011)

Some healthy handicaps south of the border Patrick. All our low handicaps guys suffered last time


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2011)

We need DelB


----------



## thecraw (Mar 11, 2011)

Patrick in the Scotland line up with that accent?????


WTF!!!!


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 11, 2011)

I take it you are doing the full video for the next one?
		
Click to expand...

Chris, I've got 2 HD camcorders (one for you guys) and a 10 magapixel camera at the ready! The coverage is gonna be better than Sky, mate. 

Think we should invite Di along to do the opening ceremony?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm scottish you fud 

It's just that i'm upper class dear boy


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 11, 2011)

Good use of the word "fud"

He's definitely on our side, boys.


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm scottish you fud 

It's just that i'm upper class dear boy 

Click to expand...

Well since half of scotland are cluttering up our glorious capital I guess you can get away with that claim!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would love to join this event but it's a 6 and half hour drive for me to get up there!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 11, 2011)

I would love to join this event but it's a 6 and half hour drive for me to get up there!!
		
Click to expand...

.....and is worth travelling twice the distance!


----------



## vig (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm a definite SS2, just need to find my chequebook


----------



## SS2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a definite SS2, just need to find my chequebook
		
Click to expand...

Good news Vig.

How about TonyN?


----------



## vig (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll FB him


----------



## DCB (Mar 14, 2011)

Mr Findlay, I'm afraid I have to disagree with you here.



			Good use of the word "fud"
		
Click to expand...

This is generally prefixed with the word "ya" not "you"

as in "ya fud"

the term "you fud" does not have the same sense of urgency and derogatory menace about it.


----------



## Doh (Mar 15, 2011)

Dave 

I think you should continue as Captain of England,Never change a winning team?


----------



## SS2 (Apr 8, 2011)

Update on the Teams: 

*Scotland (12 Confirmed, 3 Unconfirmed)*

01 John_Findlay (Captain)	6	
02 AyrHead	3	
03 DavidM	10	
04 DCB	13	
05 Dodger	3	
06 Fraser	11	
07 Iaing	20	
08 JDS	5	
09 SS2	14	
10 Owen_Thomas_14	6	
11 Patricks148	9	
12 Screwback	0	
13 Madandra	11	(** Deposit not yet paid)
14 StuartD	13	(** Deposit not yet paid)
15 TOMO21	5	(** Deposit not yet paid)


*England (10 Confirmed, 7 Unconfirmed*
01 Centuryg5	10	
02 Doh	11	
03 grumpyjock	24	
04 IMO2	1	
05 MightyMoose	16	
06 Murphthemog	10	
07 Timberbonce	19	
08 tincup	7	
09 viscount17	22	
10 whereditgo	18	
11 Vig (Captain)	13	(** Deposit not yet paid)
12 AuburnWarrior	??	(** Deposit not yet paid)
13 GB72	20	(** Deposit not yet paid)
14 Pro-v-wan-kenobi	12	(** Deposit not yet paid)
15 SammmeBee	5	(** Deposit not yet paid)
16 TonyN	18	(** Deposit not yet paid)
17 benhobden	??	(** Deposit not yet paid)

I have PM'ed the as-yet unconfirmed players asking for deposits. Once we get 32 confirmed players, we can balance up the sides and then start several months of banter, slagging and general abuse-hurling prior to the Event.


----------



## DCB (Apr 10, 2011)

Good man Andy, all you've to do now is sort out the weather, I thought I'd arranged two pretty good days last October, see if you can match them please  

You've also to arrange adequate beer supplies in Berwick and make sure Morrisons have enough for a good fry up on the Saturday morning.

Our Captain has to make sure he gets good pairings and can release me from the shame of being the first Scottish captain to lose in this great golfing event


----------



## SS2 (Apr 11, 2011)

All you've to do now is sort out the weather
		
Click to expand...

No probs, I will arrange for 20deg C and light winds.

Scotland now 13 confirmed, 2 unconfirmed as Tommo21 has now joined the ranks of those sensible enough to send me a tenner deposit.


----------



## SS2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Tommo and GB72 have deposited so teams are now:

Scotland: 13 Confirmed, 2 Unconfirmed
England: 11 Confirmed, 6 Unconfirmed


----------



## SS2 (Apr 15, 2011)

StuartD has deposited so teams are now:

Scotland: 14 Confirmed, 1 Unconfirmed
England: 11 Confirmed, 6 Unconfirmed


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 15, 2011)

It's coming, it's coming!!  Sorry....


----------



## SS2 (May 26, 2011)

Numbers for the big match are sitting at:

Scotland 14 confirmed, 1 unconfirmed (Madandra, gies yer deposit)

England 11 confirmed, 5 unconfirmed (Vig, SammmeBee, TonyN, Pro-V_Wan-Kenobi, Benhobden)

So, at least 1 space in team Scotland still up for grabs and a couple in team England.

Post here of PM me if you want to play or need any other info

Andy


----------



## vig (May 27, 2011)

I'll try and get it to you this weekend


----------



## DCB (May 27, 2011)

And it's only 19 weeks to go


----------



## gjbike (Jun 8, 2011)

any room for another English man?


----------



## SS2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yup, see my PM.


----------



## gjbike (Jun 8, 2011)

just paid the Â£10 via paypal


----------



## John_Findlay (Jun 10, 2011)

Will you be adorning the car with the St George's cross again, GJB?


----------



## gjbike (Jun 11, 2011)

Would you expect anything else?


----------



## chris661 (Jun 12, 2011)

Numbers for the big match are sitting at:

Scotland 14 confirmed, 1 unconfirmed (Madandra, gies yer deposit)

England 11 confirmed, 5 unconfirmed (Vig, SammmeBee, TonyN, Pro-V_Wan-Kenobi, Benhobden)

So, at least 1 space in team Scotland still up for grabs and a couple in team England.

Post here of PM me if you want to play or need any other info

Andy
		
Click to expand...


Still space on the Scottish team? If so stick my name down and let me know about deposit etc please....


----------



## SS2 (Jun 15, 2011)

PM Sent.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 15, 2011)

PM Sent.
		
Click to expand...

Deposit sent


----------



## SS2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Deposit received, thanks Chris. Can you PM me your mobile no, email and handicap

Andy


----------



## Dodger (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a quick heads up that Travelodge start their Travelodge Â£10 Room Sale at 6am Thur 14 July 2011.....


----------



## chris661 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a quick heads up that Travelodge start their Travelodge Â£10 Room Sale at 6am Thur 14 July 2011.....
		
Click to expand...

Good man Dodger will set an alarm to remind me


----------



## SS2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a quick heads up that Travelodge start their Travelodge Â£10 Room Sale at 6am Thur 14 July 2011.....
		
Click to expand...

Ta !


----------



## StuartD (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't think any Â£10 rooms available for 7th October


----------



## SS2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't think any Â£10 rooms available for 7th October
		
Click to expand...

Nope, best I can see is Â£42.50


----------



## tincup (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't think any Â£10 rooms available for 7th October
		
Click to expand...

Nope, best I can see is Â£42.50
		
Click to expand...

Seems they are aware of the big event taking place that weekend


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am staying at the MacDonald Marine again.

When will the wife realise it's a LADS weekend.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 14, 2011)

I am staying at the MacDonald Marine again.

When will the wife realise it's a LADS weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Errr when her Hubby grows a set...


----------



## chris661 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dodger is the travellodge the most central option for those who wish to partake in a Guinness or two?

Wonder if they do soda bread with the breakfast


----------



## Dodger (Jul 14, 2011)

No the Berwick Hilton is not the most central,in fact it is the least central.

If it were me I would be heading for a B&B here... http://www.paradeschoolguesthouse.co.uk/index.htm 

Or this central hotel.... http://www.queensheadberwick.co.uk/

Neither do Bears fantasy food for breakfast!


----------



## tincup (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone else booked there accommodation yet?
I am booked into the the Castle again, local to all the pubs and no complaints from last year


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm booked into the Castle, as usual Thursday to Sunday. They actually wanted a deposit this year - shock horror!

Taking Thursday off to travel in comfort (with a stop at Melton Mowbray - so SS2 can stop worrying). So I'll be in the bar.

Started looking at Travelodge a while ago but those Â£10/Â£19 deals you can only book one day at a time, then almost certainly the next day is going to be full price.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 14, 2011)

like wise booked into the castle, think Doh is booked in as well


----------



## chris661 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers Dodger, 

Is there a common place people are staying, seems pointless to be the only one staying in a place.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like the castle Chris


----------



## Mightymoose (Jul 14, 2011)

Booked the Castle, who are you people?


----------



## SS2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Taking Thursday off to travel in comfort (with a stop at Melton Mowbray - so SS2 can stop worrying). So I'll be in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news, make sure you get a big bit this year !


----------



## chris661 (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like the castle Chris
		
Click to expand...

Looks that way. Ta muchly


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2011)

Whats the date for this again?

looking to book a room soon.


----------



## gjbike (Jul 14, 2011)

7/8 October


----------



## SS2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Booked the travelodge for > Â£10 as per their "sale" but, hey, it's not a bad place to pass out after golfing and drinking. 

It's only 15 mins walk from the pub but after 7 pints it's only 40 minutes stagger from the pub.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 15, 2011)

Got the castle booked, now all I need to do is sort out flights and a hire car..........


----------



## SS2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Only 2 months-ish to go !

27 confirmed players (i.e. deposit paid) so far.

There's still a few places in Team England for this. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## 2004Champ (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm interested.

I'm Scottish but have an English Grandmother so do I qualify to play for England?


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm interested.

I'm Scottish but have an English Grandmother so do I qualify to play for England?
		
Click to expand...

of course, not your fault you were kidnapped by reivers.


----------



## TonyN (Aug 26, 2011)

Right, I have just spent the last 30 mins catching up on this,

I am definitly game for this now I have watched J-F's movie trailor 

Is there still a place? Who/where is the deposit going to? 

Great event to start my golfing comeback


----------



## vig (Aug 26, 2011)

I told you that there was a spot reserved for you.


----------



## TonyN (Aug 26, 2011)

I told you that there was a spot reserved for you.
		
Click to expand...

so you did, I just didn't know if it was a reserve spot my good friend.

You picked anywhere to stay yet? If we top and tail can we pay half price?


----------



## SS2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there still a place? Who/where is the deposit going to?
		
Click to expand...

Tony,

Yes, there is a space in Team England for you and one for Vig (he's the captain)

Deposit of Â£10 please to me via paypal at rdpsoftware@ntlworld.com asap. Balance of Â£35 payable on the day. 

PM me if any questions.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Dodger (Aug 27, 2011)

What's numbers looking like so far?

is it 7th & 8th Oct?


----------



## SS2 (Aug 27, 2011)

It's 7th/8th October. We've got 8 fourball tee times on the Friday and Saturday so are aiming for 16 a side.

Scotland: 
15 confirmed players (confirmed means either a Goswick member or has paid a Â£10 deposit to me). Madandra is pencilled in as #16 but he hasn't confirmed his attendance/deposit.

England:
12 confirmed players. If TonY and Vig confirm, we'll have 14 confirmed english, so space for 2 more.


----------



## DCB (Aug 27, 2011)

Dodger, you'd better sort the weather out by then  

and yes, 7th & 8th


----------



## TonyN (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there still a place? Who/where is the deposit going to?
		
Click to expand...

Tony,

Yes, there is a space in Team England for you and one for Vig (he's the captain)

Deposit of Â£10 please to me via paypal at rdpsoftware@ntlworld.com asap. Balance of Â£35 payable on the day. 

PM me if any questions.

Cheers
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Deposit has been sent.


----------



## SS2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deposit has been sent.  

Click to expand...

Deposit received, ta.


----------



## SS2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Vig and TonyN have coughed up a Â£10 each so we now have 29 confirmed players: 15 Scots, 14 English. Only 3 more needed for a proper 16 a side.

Possibles (No deposit paid yet)
Scotland: Madandra
England: SammmeBee, Pro-v-wan-kenobi


----------



## vig (Aug 29, 2011)

I might be able to get another Englander if we're struggling nearer the time


----------



## thecraw (Aug 29, 2011)

Whats the costs, thecraw could be tempted.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 29, 2011)

Whats the costs, thecraw could be tempted.
		
Click to expand...

I think Â£45 for the two days golf then digs and beer.


----------



## vig (Aug 30, 2011)

That makes about Â£345 Craw


----------



## thecraw (Aug 30, 2011)

thecraw is a non drinking poofta unless there are malts on the go!


----------



## Iaing (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I can confirm that at some point there will probably be malts on the go !!


----------



## TonyN (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, so where is everyone staying? I need a cheap room close to the pub! Can't remember where we stayed last time but it was a little out of the way if I remember, all though nice.

VIG, we doing same as last time, travel and accom etc?


----------



## gjbike (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Tony quite a few of us are stopping at the castle hotel
http://www.thecastleberwickupontweed.co.uk


----------



## TonyN (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Graham,

I'll wait and see what Dave wants to do as I will probably travelling up with him.

Hows things, you well?


----------



## vig (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Graham,

I'll wait and see what Dave wants to do as I will probably travelling up with him.

Hows things, you well?
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a ring next week if you can let me know when's convenient.
Me and Phil stopped opposite the main meeting place last year but unfortunately, it closed the day after.


----------



## TonyN (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Graham,

I'll wait and see what Dave wants to do as I will probably travelling up with him.

Hows things, you well?
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you a ring next week if you can let me know when's convenient.
Me and Phil stopped opposite the main meeting place last year but unfortunately, it closed the day after.
		
Click to expand...

Anytime after 14:00 is good


----------



## gjbike (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad to see your coming to Goswick Tony, should have some good crack up there again


----------



## DCB (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, no 'special priced' room on offer in the autumn sale today for the Travelodge. Actually, Berwick doesn't have any 'special priced' rooms on offer during October.... funny that  

Room finally booked for JDS and I at the travelodge at 'normal rates.

So then SS2, who's all coming to this golfing jamboree ? Have we got a definitive list yet ?

Not long to go now, five weeks and it'll be well underway


----------



## SS2 (Sep 3, 2011)

We've got 15 confirmed Scots and 13 confirmed English. Ideally we want 16 a side as we have 8 tee times booked for the two days. At least one of the Scots team can switch to play for England if the numbers are the same on the day. Unfortunately, Centuryg5 has had to withdraw from Team England.

I've still waiting for confirmation of attendance (via a deposit) or withdrawal from:

Madandra (Scotland)
Sammmebee (England)
Pro-V-Wan-Kenodi (England)

*Scotland Confirmed*
John_Findlay (6) (Captain)
SS2 (14)
DCB (13)
Patricks148 (9)
Screwback (0)
Owen_Thomas_14 (6)
Dodger (3)
Iaing (20)
AyrHead	(3)
Fraser (11)
JDS (5)
TOMO21 (5)
DavidM (10)
StuartD	(13)
Chris661 (12)

*England Confirmed*
Vig (?) (Captain)
viscount17 (22)
whereditgo (18)
Murphthemog (10)
IMO2 (1)
Doh (11)
Timberbonce (19)
tincup (7)
grumpyjock (24)
MightyMoose (16)
GB72 (20)
gjbike (12)
TonyN (?)


----------



## TonyN (Sep 4, 2011)

?   can we chose our own


----------



## Timberbonce (Sep 5, 2011)

My handicap is now 18 by the way. (not that I'm playing to it. :-( )


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine is still 9, how I have no idea.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Handicap updates: 

Timberbonce: Reduced to 18.

Murph: Reduced to 9.

Vig & TonyN are yet to declare but Vig was 13 in 2010 and Tony was 18 in 2009 so I'll go with those figures until corrected !

Current average handicaps

Scotland 8.6
England 14.5


----------



## tincup (Sep 5, 2011)

My handicap is now 6


----------



## GB72 (Sep 5, 2011)

My handicap is down to 18.


----------



## vig (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine is 11.7 at the minute.   9x rounds before the off so should be about 13 by then


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 5, 2011)

and mine is 20


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 6, 2011)

Give TonyN a handicap of 6 at most, Andy!!!

He sent me a message on Facebook the other week.... and quote

"My handicap will be a lot lower this year although my last officail was 15 it should probably be a bit lower than that.
In my defence, I haven't played golf for almost 5 months"

We're playing 3 guys against him anyway. He's no getting away with beating me in 2009!


----------



## SS2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Updated handicap list, now sorted alphabetically by country !

Scotland (Average 8.7)
AyrHead (3)
Chris661 (12)
DavidM (10)
DCB (13)
Dodger (3)
Fraser (11)
Iaing (20)
JDS (5)
John_Findlay (6)
Owen_Thomas_14 (6)
Patricks148 (10)
Screwback (0)
SS2 (14)
StuartD (13)
TOMO21 (5)

England (Average 13.8)
Doh (11)
GB72 (18)
gjbike (12)
grumpyjock (24)
IMO2 (1)
MightyMoose (16)
Murphthemog (9)
Timberbonce (18)
tincup (6)
TonyN (around about 15-ish but 6 if J_F has his way)
Vig (12)
viscount17 (20)
whereditgo (18)


----------



## Wheyayeman (Sep 6, 2011)

If there is still spaces I would be up for joining the English team, and I live fairly locally so would probably be able to press gang a mate or 2 if you were short


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 6, 2011)

Mon' then boys. Fill them spaces. 

I've picked my team sheet for day 1 already. Slightly different tactics from last year when our low handicappers "took a helluva beating"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft9WIW0BJIk


----------



## TonyN (Sep 6, 2011)

I would say 15 is a bout right at the moment. Shot this at Heswall last week. I have a few games lined up before then so I will keep a card and hole everything. If I shoot lower, I'll lower myself. If I shoot higher....erm... I'll stay the same 

Or to make it interesting, we could draw it out of a hat?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 6, 2011)

Love that video J_F, can't wait for the event now.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 6, 2011)

Savage bit of video john .. looks like it will be some fun . enjoy ..


----------



## SS2 (Sep 6, 2011)

If there is still spaces I would be up for joining the English team, and I live fairly locally so would probably be able to press gang a mate or 2 if you were short
		
Click to expand...

That's great; a Â£10 deposit via PayPal to rdpsoftware@ntlworld.com secures you a place on the team.  If you can rustle up some mates at short notice that might be very handy as we want to get two full teams of 16 in place as soon as we can. The balance of Â£35 for the golf is payable on the day.

J_F: do you know if Madandra is playing this year? He's the only unconfirmed jock. I've tried to PM him but to no avail.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 6, 2011)

Mon' then boys. Fill them spaces. 

I've picked my team sheet for day 1 already. Slightly different tactics from last year when our low handicappers "took a helluva beating"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft9WIW0BJIk

Click to expand...

Brilliant John!!


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 6, 2011)

J_F: do you know if Madandra is playing this year? He's the only unconfirmed jock. I've tried to PM him but to no avail.
		
Click to expand...

Just sent him a FB message, Andy. Think his new job is taking him about a bit at the mo' but I'm sure he won't miss it if he can avoid it.


----------



## vig (Sep 6, 2011)

Give TonyN a handicap of 6 at most, Andy!!!

He sent me a message on Facebook the other week.... and quote

"My handicap will be a lot higher this year although my last officail was 15 it should probably be a bit higher than that. Cos playing against skirt wearing blokes that we can't understand is a big distraction and warrants at least a further 6 shots adding to my h/cap.  One per IQ point of our oppo's



Click to expand...

There, fixed it for you John.



About time the banter started.


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 6, 2011)

Tony just gets distracted cos' for once he doesn't need his riot gear. He'll be safe in the fine, upstanding company of gentleman Scottish golfers.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 6, 2011)

If we can find any.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

Plenty of Scottish golfers whether any of them are gentlemen or upstanding is debatable


----------



## SS2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wheyayeman has deposited Â£10 and is now confirmed. We have 15 scots, 14 english.

I'll do a proper info sheet nearer the time but here's the format:

*Friday:*
Better ball matchplay with 3/4 H'cp diff being taken from the lowest man in the 4. 2 points will be awarded for a win and 1 for a halved match.		

*Saturday:*
Better ball Stableford with 3/4 of Handicap allowance, so if Team A get a better ball stableford total of 42 points against Team B's 41 points better ball then Team A would take the 2 points for the win in that match. Again 2 points for a win and 1 for a halved match 		

Overall winner is team with most points over both days. If we get 16 a side, there will be 16 points available on both days, 32 points total. So England need 16 points to retain the cup (having won in 2010), either side need 16.5 or more to win outright.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a cup???!!!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2011)

Plenty of Scottish golfers whether any of them are gentlemen or upstanding is debatable 

Click to expand...

By the end of the Friday night beers being upstanding could be an issue for more than a few, certainly was for me last year.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a cup???!!!  

Click to expand...

Er, no there's not unless someone wants to donate one to be played for every year ???!!!


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a cup???!!!  

Click to expand...

Er, no there's not unless someone wants to donate one to be played for every year ???!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a lovely wee trophy that could become an annual thing eh Dodger??


----------



## Dodger (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a cup???!!!  

Click to expand...

Er, no there's not unless someone wants to donate one to be played for every year ???!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a lovely wee trophy that could become an annual thing eh Dodger??    

Click to expand...

I won another couple weeks back.....put it back in for the raffle....coming doon with them!


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a cup???!!!  

Click to expand...

Er, no there's not unless someone wants to donate one to be played for every year ???!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a lovely wee trophy that could become an annual thing eh Dodger??    

Click to expand...

I won another couple weeks back.....put it back in for the raffle....coming doon with them! 

Click to expand...

Cannot even give them away, they still multiply  It has been lying in the boot of my car since 

Well it better not get cancelled now just booked my flights   5 weeks 2 days 15 1/2 hours to go.......(ish)


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am assuming that Viscount will be bringing the Stilton again for a prize. I can add a bottle of port to go with that.


----------



## Iaing (Sep 6, 2011)

5 weeks 2 days 15 1/2 hours to go.......(ish)
		
Click to expand...

Err...shouldn't that be 4 weeks


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

5 weeks 2 days 15 1/2 hours to go.......(ish)
		
Click to expand...

Err...shouldn't that be 4 weeks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 6, 2011)

Certainly will, quick stop in Melton Mowbray en route.

Not thinking of taking the opportunity to move the Golden Chipper on then?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2011)

Certainly will, quick stop in Melton Mowbray en route.

Not thinking of taking the opportunity to move the Golden Chipper on then?
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea that, not sure what to award it for though. 

Steve, are you taking the Thursday off to travel up? If so do you fancy breaking your journey up with a round at Stoke or, if you are going to Melton, a round over there or even at Rutland Water? As it is on the A1, would happily sign in a 4 ball if anyone wanted to break up their journey with 18 holes and a spot of lunch.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, planned on driving up Thursday morning. Must be about 5 hours from Stoke so a game in the morning and leave around one puts us In Berwick early enough for a pie and a pint.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2011)

That was my thought. Room for a couple more if anyone is travelling up on the Thusday and fancies a round to break up the trip. Stoke Rochford is actually on the A1 North so will not involve any diversion. In fact the SatNav route from there to Berwick is 'Turn left on to the A1 and follow the road for 5 hours'


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2011)

What sort of time are we likly to be starting on the friday?

Its about a 5 hour drive from inverness so be handy to know in advance so i can arrange something work wise.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 7, 2011)

What sort of time are we likly to be starting on the friday?

Its about a 5 hour drive from inverness so be handy to know in advance so i can arrange something work wise. 

Click to expand...

I think the tee is reerved from 12 noon on the Friday but I'll confirm this next week after I have checked with the club.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tee times are confirmed:

Friday 7th October: 8 tee times from 12:00 noon
Saturday 8th October: 8 tee times from 10:00 am.

If you want to play earlier or later on either day can you please PM your team caption (Scotland: John_Findlay, England: Vig).


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tee times are confirmed:

Friday 7th October: 8 tee times from 12:00 noon
Saturday 8th October: 8 tee times from 10:00 am.

If you want to play earlier or later on either day can you please PM your team caption (Scotland: John_Findlay, England: Vig).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try and get there for 10 to then


----------



## Dodger (Sep 7, 2011)

Tee times are confirmed:

Friday 7th October: 8 tee times from 12:00 noon
Saturday 8th October: 8 tee times from 10:00 am.

If you want to play earlier or later on either day can you please PM your team caption (Scotland: John_Findlay, England: Vig).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try and get there for 10 to then 

Click to expand...

Did you ever get a game in August Patricks or are you playing the course 'cold'?


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tee times are confirmed:

Friday 7th October: 8 tee times from 12:00 noon
Saturday 8th October: 8 tee times from 10:00 am.

If you want to play earlier or later on either day can you please PM your team caption (Scotland: John_Findlay, England: Vig).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try and get there for 10 to then 

Click to expand...

Cold I'm affraid, had arranged a game but had a back spasm and could'nt go to the conference in Harrogate. Looking forward to playing though.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris661 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tee times are confirmed:

Friday 7th October: 8 tee times from 12:00 noon
Saturday 8th October: 8 tee times from 10:00 am.

If you want to play earlier or later on either day can you please PM your team caption (Scotland: John_Findlay, England: Vig).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try and get there for 10 to then 

Click to expand...

Did you ever get a game in August Patricks or are you playing the course 'cold'?
		
Click to expand...

Dodger, whats the chance of getting a bash on the thursday I will be in edinburgh early doors and fancy a whack about to have a look etc.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 7, 2011)

Chris,I am really struggling as I am working 4 day weeks a fair few times over the next 6 weeks and don't want to take the pish or I would have signed you on......try Screwback as he was telling me he has a few days up his sleeve.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ta muchly


----------



## Wayman (Sep 7, 2011)

you's wont be disappointed with goswick im a member there and its a great course


----------



## TonyN (Sep 8, 2011)

Tony just gets distracted cos' for once he doesn't need his riot gear. He'll be safe in the fine, upstanding company of gentleman Scottish golfers.
		
Click to expand...

Might bring a midi-shield incase there are any leathal toppers on the first


----------



## Mightymoose (Sep 9, 2011)

My handicap is currently 12, although that might change tomorrow ...


----------



## SS2 (Sep 12, 2011)

# confirmed players now down to 15 Scots and 13 English as Mightymoose has unfortunately has had to withdraw.

So, spaces available in Team England if anyone is interested (or if any current team members have colleagues they could bring along ?)


----------



## gjbike (Sep 12, 2011)

Stick my mate Phil down for England he plays of 13 just need to sort a bed out for him


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2011)

Might any of the GM team be interested in attending the biggest and best Forum event of the year even if not in an official capacity?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Phil added to the team. 

If anyone else needs to cancel, please let me know asap so I can try to fill both teams.


----------



## gjbike (Sep 12, 2011)

Got Phil in at the castle hotel can't wait!!!!!


----------



## chris661 (Sep 12, 2011)

Myself and Screwback are going for a bit of a recce on the thursday at 2, If anyone want to join on there are 2 spots left.


----------



## TonyN (Sep 16, 2011)

VIG and I are also in the Castle! Who else is?


----------



## DCB (Sep 16, 2011)

Creature of habit... back to the Travelodge and then Morrisons for breakfast on Saturday


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm staying at the Kings something or other


----------



## tincup (Sep 16, 2011)

Im staying at the castle too


----------



## Doh (Sep 16, 2011)

And Me


----------



## chris661 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in the castle too, we should organise a badge so we know who is who. To avoid that "blind date" moment


----------



## Timberbonce (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in the castle again.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Creature of habit... back to the Travelodge and then Morrisons for breakfast on Saturday  

Click to expand...

We're in the Travelodge again. See you for brekkie on Sat, DCB.


----------



## vig (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in the castle too, we should organise a badge so we know who is who. To avoid that "blind date" moment 

Click to expand...

Just walk around saying "i am Chris661"  "I am Chris661", we'll find you cos everyone else knows each other.


----------



## DCB (Sep 16, 2011)

So, two people drovve a place into closure last year... doesn't look good for the Castle if all you are staying there... where is whereditgo staying this time ?


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 16, 2011)

Castle for me too, it doesn't have a chance does it?


----------



## TonyN (Sep 17, 2011)

all the familiar faces in one place. It'll be like a NE vs NW reunion in there.

1 pound a man, corridor putting after the ale, who's game


----------



## Dodger (Sep 17, 2011)

So, two people drovve a place into closure last year... doesn't look good for the Castle if all you are staying there... where is whereditgo staying this time ?
		
Click to expand...

The Kings Arms is still open....how I do not know but it is.

I wouldn't put my dog in there.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 17, 2011)

all the familiar faces in one place. It'll be like a NE vs NW reunion in there.

1 pound a man, corridor putting after the ale, who's game 

Click to expand...

there's enough of us to take over the bar, though do you get extra points for in off the bar stool?


----------



## vig (Sep 17, 2011)

So, two people drovve a place into closure last year... doesn't look good for the Castle if all you are staying there... where is whereditgo staying this time ?
		
Click to expand...

The Kings Arms is still open....how I do not know but it is.

I wouldn't put my dog in there.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it was your dog we took back.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 19, 2011)

That was my thought. Room for a couple more if anyone is travelling up on the Thusday and fancies a round to break up the trip. Stoke Rochford is actually on the A1 North so will not involve any diversion. In fact the SatNav route from there to Berwick is 'Turn left on to the A1 and follow the road for 5 hours'
		
Click to expand...

Had another idea for an en route game. a mate who has played there recommended *Flaxby Park*. It's about an hour and a half from Grantham, easy access off the A1. Being that bit further north opens it up to other travellers. It is a pretty new course with mounded fairways that add a bit of mystery. I think it has the added advantage that it takes Greenfree (and 2-for-1) - and I have one to use (I've sent an email to check with the course).

http://www.flaxbyparkgolf.com/


----------



## Dodger (Sep 19, 2011)

That was my thought. Room for a couple more if anyone is travelling up on the Thusday and fancies a round to break up the trip. Stoke Rochford is actually on the A1 North so will not involve any diversion. In fact the SatNav route from there to Berwick is 'Turn left on to the A1 and follow the road for 5 hours'
		
Click to expand...

Had another idea for an en route game. a mate who has played there recommended *Flaxby Park*. It's about an hour and a half from Grantham, easy access off the A1. Being that bit further north opens it up to other travellers. It is a pretty new course with mounded fairways that add a bit of mystery. I think it has the added advantage that it takes Greenfree (and 2-for-1) - and I have one to use (I've sent an email to check with the course).

http://www.flaxbyparkgolf.com/

Click to expand...

If you need any  more 241 vouchers for the trip let me know and I will send you what you need down to you Steve.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cheers, dodger


----------



## GB72 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would be up for that. To be honest some where a bit further north would be better for me as breaks the journey up


----------



## TonyN (Sep 19, 2011)

Marked my first card for Goswick handicap purposes today. 14. Not too bad considering the swing changes and terrible greens!

Will have another marked wednesday.


----------



## vig (Sep 20, 2011)

Steady on fella, 18 is good


----------



## vig (Sep 20, 2011)

That was my thought. Room for a couple more if anyone is travelling up on the Thusday and fancies a round to break up the trip. Stoke Rochford is actually on the A1 North so will not involve any diversion. In fact the SatNav route from there to Berwick is 'Turn left on to the A1 and follow the road for 5 hours'
		
Click to expand...

Had another idea for an en route game. a mate who has played there recommended *Flaxby Park*. It's y an hour and a half from Grantham, easy access off the A1. Being that bit further north opens it up to other travellers. It is a pretty new course with mounded fairways that add a bit of mystery. I think it has the added advantage that it takes Greenfree (and 2-for-1) - and I have one to use (I've sent an email to check with the course).

http://www.flaxbyparkgolf.com/

Click to expand...

You can have a knock at my track if you want.  It is at the side of A1,  Tony mentioned it but I thought he might fancy somewhere different


----------



## chris661 (Sep 20, 2011)

Steady on fella, 18 is good
		
Click to expand...

And by good you mean for us?


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 20, 2011)

That was my thought. Room for a couple more if anyone is travelling up on the Thusday and fancies a round to break up the trip. Stoke Rochford is actually on the A1 North so will not involve any diversion. In fact the SatNav route from there to Berwick is 'Turn left on to the A1 and follow the road for 5 hours'
		
Click to expand...

Had another idea for an en route game. a mate who has played there recommended *Flaxby Park*. It's y an hour and a half from Grantham, easy access off the A1. Being that bit further north opens it up to other travellers. It is a pretty new course with mounded fairways that add a bit of mystery. I think it has the added advantage that it takes Greenfree (and 2-for-1) - and I have one to use (I've sent an email to check with the course).

http://www.flaxbyparkgolf.com/

Click to expand...

You can have a knock at my track if you want.  It is at the side of A1,  Tony mentioned it but I thought he might fancy somewhere different
		
Click to expand...

Dave, That could work too - but where is it? I had you over the to the west


----------



## GB72 (Sep 20, 2011)

If it is the same place as I played the NE v NW match then it is about an hour from Grantham straight up the A1. 

If you really wanted to break up the journey Steve you are welcome to stop off at mine for a cofee on the way then we could head for Yorkshire in convoy


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 20, 2011)

vmt - though I'm already stopping in Melton for the cheese.

see what comes up - not heard back from Flaxby yet


----------



## SS2 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm already stopping in Melton for the cheese.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyN (Sep 21, 2011)

That was my thought. Room for a couple more if anyone is travelling up on the Thusday and fancies a round to break up the trip. Stoke Rochford is actually on the A1 North so will not involve any diversion. In fact the SatNav route from there to Berwick is 'Turn left on to the A1 and follow the road for 5 hours'
		
Click to expand...

Had another idea for an en route game. a mate who has played there recommended *Flaxby Park*. It's y an hour and a half from Grantham, easy access off the A1. Being that bit further north opens it up to other travellers. It is a pretty new course with mounded fairways that add a bit of mystery. I think it has the added advantage that it takes Greenfree (and 2-for-1) - and I have one to use (I've sent an email to check with the course).

http://www.flaxbyparkgolf.com/

Click to expand...

You can have a knock at my track if you want.  It is at the side of A1,  Tony mentioned it but I thought he might fancy somewhere different
		
Click to expand...

I'm more than happy to play your place Dave, I enjoy it.. and its been a while. Even better if we can get a couple of forummers to join us.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 21, 2011)

I would be intersted. If Steve is in we have a 4 ball


----------



## vig (Sep 21, 2011)

Over to you Steve?

The detour from the direct route is all of 400yds


----------



## TonyN (Sep 21, 2011)

Over to you Steve?

The detour from the direct route is all of 400yds
		
Click to expand...

That could feel like more to some of us


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 21, 2011)

Over to you Steve?

The detour from the direct route is all of 400yds
		
Click to expand...

oh, I'm in
gentlemen, we have a quorum


----------



## GB72 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good news. Any thoughts on a time. I know it is a few weeks away but I am off on holiday at the weekend and not back until the day before.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good news. Any thoughts on a time. I know it is a few weeks away but I am off on holiday at the weekend and not back until the day before.
		
Click to expand...

still don't know where!

What is it from your place to Berwick, Dave? 2 - 2.5 hours? I'd suggest teeing off before midday, maybe 11'ish if we can all make it. It gets us to Berwick for pie and a pint.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 21, 2011)

If I remember rightly it is the Mid Yorkshire Golf Club. Probably looking another 3 hours plus to Berwick but I am just guessing.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 21, 2011)

If I remember rightly it is the Mid Yorkshire Golf Club. Probably looking another 3 hours plus to Berwick but I am just guessing.
		
Click to expand...

I have been passed it as it aint far from sisters and you will do it in 3 easy if traffic is normal.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 21, 2011)

also heard from Flaxby, they do take Greenfree and it;s there as an option if for any reason Dave's place is out


----------



## Wheyayeman (Sep 22, 2011)

What are we like for numbers for the main event? I could start asking around if we're short


----------



## gjbike (Sep 22, 2011)

Could anybody tell me if I can get a full English breakfast in the morning at the club house before the onslaught of the Scottish !!!!!


----------



## SS2 (Sep 22, 2011)

What are we like for numbers for the main event? I could start asking around if we're short
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I've got the cash deposits for 15 confirmed scots and 14 confirmed english. 2 others paid a deposit of Â£10 each but have had to withdraw so their deposits will go towards a prize of some description.

We could certainly do with a couple more for Team England. The last space in team Scotland is for Madandra but I've been unable to contact him.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2011)

Could anybody tell me if I can get a full English breakfast in the morning at the club house before the onslaught of the Scottish !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Last year there were bacon roll laid on. As for the full English, if you are at the Castle then they serve a decent one in the room price. If not, the meeting place is normally Morrisons for breakfast.


----------



## vig (Sep 22, 2011)

Can't remember exactly but I think I did it in under 2 1/2 hrs.

Only time I can't book on Thursdays are between 10 & 11, Ladies comp


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2011)

Half 10 would suit me, not to early leave and up to Berwick in plenty of time for a 'few' beers and a bit of food. 

How does that fit in with other people's plans


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think the earliest I can get there is 10, IF the shop in MM opens at 8. 
Slight concern going out right behind the ladies.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 23, 2011)

I misread the post so posted a time when the tee was closed. I can fit in with any time and venue


----------



## Wheyayeman (Sep 23, 2011)

My mate Jon is up for joining the England team, I will forward his deposit today


----------



## SS2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Received, thanks. Now 15 confirmed per side.


----------



## TonyN (Sep 23, 2011)

I can do what ever on the thursday. Only takes me about 1.5 hours to Daves. 

I would of liked to get to Mid Yorks for about 9 Tee off just before the ladies and be finished just after dinner.

Grab a bite to eat and maybe start heading upto Goswick about 4-5. Get us there for about 8. Pint and a pie. Early night ready for the big off!

HOWEVER, if thats too early for you guys, I am happy to play after the ladies and drive up later. I can do whatever suits.


----------



## vig (Sep 23, 2011)

To be fair, at this time of year, all the ladies tee times won't be taken  
I'll have a word with the pro in the morning and post


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Sep 23, 2011)

Got my room booked at the Travelodge... finally


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 23, 2011)

TonyN, I have a 6:30 start to get to Melton Mowbray (SS will be inconsolable if there's no cheese!), they won't open til 8 at the earliest (That I must check), then 1.5 hours to Dave's


----------



## GB72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mate just let me know the weight of cheese you want and I will sort. As a local u know the melton cheese mongers so will not sell you short


----------



## TonyN (Sep 23, 2011)

So that would put you there about same time as me all being well.


----------



## Iaing (Sep 24, 2011)

Myself and Screwback are going for a bit of a recce on the thursday at 2, If anyone want to join on there are 2 spots left.
		
Click to expand...

I can get there before 2 and join you guys if there's a space left ?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 24, 2011)

SS will be inconsolable if there's no cheese!
		
Click to expand...

Delete inconsolable. Replace with suicidal.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 24, 2011)

Myself and Screwback are going for a bit of a recce on the thursday at 2, If anyone want to join on there are 2 spots left.
		
Click to expand...

I can get there before 2 and join you guys if there's a space left ?
		
Click to expand...

2 has become 3, see you there!!


----------



## TonyN (Sep 25, 2011)

Any development on our pre Goswick warm up?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 25, 2011)

just let me know the weight of cheese you want
		
Click to expand...

100Kg should cover it.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 25, 2011)

You fat b.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 25, 2011)

If I was lucky enough to thin a 9 iron to 6ft at the the 9th again this year and win the cheese I would share it out.

I'd be lucky to be left with 98Kg after all my friends got a bit.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 28, 2011)

Checked with the cheesesmith (or should it be cheesewright?), he's open early so I should be at Vig's place before 9:30, which should mean that we get out before the ladies.


----------



## vig (Sep 29, 2011)

TonyN said:



			Any development on our pre Goswick warm up?
		
Click to expand...

Booked a four ball for 9.56.  Let me know if I need to make it later


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2011)

That time is good for me. Get back from holiday the day before but all kit already packed for goswick so good to go


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 29, 2011)

should be good, leaves a bit of flexibility if there's traffic


----------



## vig (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy

Send me the runners and riders again, list my pm's in the switchover


----------



## SS2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dave, England team is: 

IMO2	1
tincup	6
Wheyayeman	6
JasonN	6
Murphthemog	9
Doh	11
gjbike	12
Vig	12
Phil	13
TonyN	14
whereditgo	18
Timberbonce	18
GB72	18
ClayportF1	19
viscount17	20
grumpyjock	24


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooh. I see the average handicap has come down a tad with the recent changes to the team. Still a bunch of bandits though.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 30, 2011)

John_Findlay said:



			Ooh. I see the average handicap has come down a tad with the recent changes to the team. Still a bunch of bandits though.



Click to expand...

 Should we give them their sombreros first  

Any further forward on pairings?


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 30, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Any further forward on pairings?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I am, Chris. We will be announcing pairings and order of play on Sunday evening, by which time I'll have spoken to Vig who's piecing his rabble of hackers together. I've pretty much finalised my team order but Vig's finding it a bit hard to work out a strategy given the materials he has to work with.


----------



## vig (Sep 30, 2011)

John_Findlay said:



			Indeed I am, Chris. We will be announcing pairings and order of play on Sunday evening, by which time I'll have spoken to Vig who's piecing his rabble of hackers together. I've pretty much finalised my team order but Vig's finding it a bit hard to work out a strategy given the materials he has to work with.



Click to expand...

I HAVE to wait for the numbers on the balls to try before I draw them out.


----------



## DCB (Sep 30, 2011)

Right then Guys, how many Montenegro shirts are we needing for Friday night then..........   ;-)


----------



## chris661 (Sep 30, 2011)

John_Findlay said:



			Indeed I am, Chris. We will be announcing pairings and order of play on Sunday evening, by which time I'll have spoken to Vig who's piecing his rabble of hackers together. I've pretty much finalised my team order but Vig's finding it a bit hard to work out a strategy given the materials he has to work with.



Click to expand...

OOOOHHHHHHH! So exciting! Wotcha mean a strategy? I thought it was just bish bosh on ya go!


----------



## DCB (Oct 1, 2011)

'OOOOHHHHHHH! So exciting! Wotcha mean a strategy? I thought it was just bish bosh on ya go!'

Oh no.. it more serious than that. Serious decisions to be made about pairings that will make the Ryder Cup pale into insignificance.

After all, at one match apiece outcome of this one is really serious.


----------



## vig (Oct 1, 2011)

DCB said:



			'OOOOHHHHHHH! So exciting! Wotcha mean a strategy? I thought it was just bish bosh on ya go!'

Oh no.. it more serious than that. Serious decisions to be made about pairings that will make the Ryder Cup pale into insignificance.

After all, at one match apiece outcome of this one is really serious.
		
Click to expand...

You bring a Montenegro shirt and I'll show you how serious.


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2011)

First look at the weather forecast for Fri & Sat looks to be mostly dry, but, there may be rather a strong breeze both days


----------



## Iaing (Oct 2, 2011)

DCB said:



			First look at the weather forecast for Fri & Sat looks to be mostly dry, but, there may be rather a strong breeze both days 

Click to expand...

Pah! Just a wee breeze to keep the Scots cool.

The Englishers will probably exaggerate it to hurricane force as an excuse.


----------



## madandra (Oct 2, 2011)

Gents, the big event is almost upon us and I have been juggling my noo job and lots of other wee issues to try and make the 2 dayer. However I have to admit defeat due to working in Engerlund from Tuesday to Friday but could if needed make it down to Berwick before the natives awake on Saturday morning. It has been a manic few months and I apologise to those who have PM'd me and sent messages asking if I could make it but I was trying all I could to make it but I am off to Austria wit work the week after next and need to attend meetings next week. So to all the lads going, enjoy the course, the banter and I highly recommend the nasal mango chutney and even enjoy the wonderful nightlife you get in Berwick. 

Andy


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2011)

Och Andy, does that mean we're not going to see you on the tee resplendent in your fancy new stihl jacket 

Glad to hear things are going well at the new job though. Hope you are enjoying it.

PS what was the story behind the four poster bed.... 

Looked like the honeymoon suite if you ask me


----------



## Wheyayeman (Oct 2, 2011)

DCB said:



			First look at the weather forecast for Fri & Sat looks to be mostly dry, but, there may be rather a strong breeze both days 

Click to expand...

that should suit my natural high game, as long as its dry I'm a happy bunny


----------



## chris661 (Oct 2, 2011)

Uh-oh seems a tad blowy!!!!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 3, 2011)

SS2 said:



			I have foolishly agreed to succeed DCB and Dodger and organise this year's event at Goswick. Scotland won in 2009, England won in 2010.

Provisional dates are Friday 7th and Saturday 8th October 2011. I'll speak to the club next week to try to arrange these dates but at this stage they are subject to change.

Please post on this thread if you want to play. Numbers will be limited to 12 a side or possibly 16 a side if the club can accommodate us.

Preference will be given to those forum members who have attended either or both of the previous matches, namely

Scotland
DCB
Dodger
John_Findlay
KHW
madandra
Screwback
SS2
StuartD
Toad
TOMO21

England
centuryg5
Doh
GB72
gjbike
Grumpyjock
IMO2
Murphthemog
Pro_V_Wan_Kenobi
Robo
timberbonce
Tincup
TonyN
Vig
viscount17
Whereditgo

Cheers
Andy
		
Click to expand...

So that rules out newer forum members. Sounds none PC to me!!!!!!


----------



## DCB (Oct 3, 2011)

DaveM

There were still spaces very recently on both sides of the border.

I certainly don't see a problem in giving first shout to the guys who supported this on previous ocassions. The thread has been live for months so you could have thrown your hat into the ring long since.


----------



## DCB (Oct 3, 2011)

Posted twice for some reason oops


----------



## DaveM (Oct 3, 2011)

I would have done. But the friday is a nono for me. But that is not the point


----------



## chris661 (Oct 3, 2011)

DaveM said:



			I would have done. But the friday is a nono for me. But that is not the point
		
Click to expand...

So what is your point? You have joined in June at least 4 months before this happened so could have quite easily been part of it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2011)

chris661 said:



			So what is your point? You have joined in June at least 4 months before this happened so could have quite easily been part of it.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right Chris, this has been on the arrange a game section for months and the England team were short up to a couple of weeks ago. If you are interested put your name in simples!


----------



## madandra (Oct 3, 2011)

DCB said:



			PS what was the story behind the four poster bed.... 

Looked like the honeymoon suite if you ask me 

Click to expand...

I booked a room whe stopping over in Glenrothes and they gave me the bridal suite. Â£65 and there was a hot tub.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 3, 2011)

madandra said:



			I booked a room whe stopping over in Glenrothes and they gave me the bridal suite. Â£65 and there was a hot tub.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you ever need a bridal suite in bloody Glenrothes??!!


----------



## Iaing (Oct 3, 2011)

If it was Glenrothes then that wasn't a hot tub in the bridal suite.

It was a birthing pool.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 4, 2011)

See thread "One man down for Scotland team at Goswick"


----------



## Screwback (Oct 5, 2011)

chris661 said:



			2 has become 3, see you there!!
		
Click to expand...

Booked a tee time for 2.30 but it does not seem busy so if we are there earier and want off it should not be an issue.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 5, 2011)

I am going to warm up playing bamburgh, hope it is not as windy as today. Stupid amount of wind today.


----------



## DCB (Oct 5, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I am going to warm up playing bamburgh, hope it is not as windy as today. Stupid amount of wind today.
		
Click to expand...

That's Dodgers favourite course 

Nice views out over the sea and to Lindisfarne


----------



## chris661 (Oct 5, 2011)

Screwback said:



			Booked a tee time for 2.30 but it does not seem busy so if we are there earier and want off it should not be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

Seen your PM see you tomorrow.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 5, 2011)

Hope you took your goat herd, Murph. Some lovely views there, though.


----------



## Iaing (Oct 5, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Seen your PM see you tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

See you tomorrow guys.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 5, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I am going to warm up playing bamburgh, hope it is not as windy as today. Stupid amount of wind today.
		
Click to expand...

Save yourself some coin and take a hike up the cheviots.

Aye,great views,there are fine views from Highcliffe but it's still a cooncil estate.

Enjoy.


----------



## DCB (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, we've had rain, hail and shine today in Edinburgh combine that with some very strong gusty wind and it's an ideal day for not playing golf 

Hopefully tomorrows forecast is accurate and we get it dry but cold at Goswick.

Saturday could see us getting a bit of a rinse and low dry if the forecast is correct. Oh Joy !


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 6, 2011)

Best of luck for a great weekend guys , sounds like a great bit of craic & banter , hope ye all play well , looking forward to hearing the TELLABLE stories ..enjoy


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2011)

Great views, quirky course (a bit like scrabo for the Irish boys), terrible greens. Mental wind too. I quite enjoyed it, but never again in those winds. That high up, the wind was no joke. Could hardly stand up in it at times.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## SS2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mental wind likely to be the order of the day tomorrow but hopefully it should stay dry. Saturday looks like we might get wet.

See you all tomorrow !


----------



## vig (Oct 6, 2011)

Had a warm up, well I say warm, it was bloody freezing.  Now checked in in berwick, ready for a bevvy or six.  If Chris 661 reads this, we are meeting in bar of castle at eight


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Got me under armour on already...........


----------



## smange (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck lads for the match, hope you get some decent weather.

Looking forward to the reports 

COME ON SCOTLAND!!!!


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes come on Scotland.


----------



## DCB (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, the  big day is here. We've waited a long time for this. The sun is slowly  brightening the sky and the wind isn't too bad at the moment. lets hope today stays dry and we get some good golf played.

Safe journey to all those travelling and I'll see you there shortly.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck everyone
Hope the weather isn't too rough.

Come on England!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 7, 2011)

vig said:



			If Chris 661 reads this, we are meeting in bar of castle at eight
		
Click to expand...

For everyone else, we are actually meeting in the Kings Head


----------



## Dodger (Oct 7, 2011)

Come on lads,get intae them and send them hameward tae think again!!

I'll hopefully make it down around 3pm to have a wander around if I can things tied up here.

The weather is looking okay with a wind that is more than playable as opposed to yesterday hurricane.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 7, 2011)

Buzzinnnnnggggggggg!!!!! :d


----------



## madandra (Oct 7, 2011)

Right lads, the big day has arrived and it's time to get right intae them fae the south. Tee it lo and let it run and remember Englander lads ... be gracious in defeat


----------



## johnboywalton (Oct 7, 2011)

Qualify for the European Championship, win in the rugger quarter final........this will be the icing on the cake...what a weekend 


C`MON ENGLAND!!!!!


----------



## chris661 (Oct 7, 2011)

A quick look from the first tee at the assembled troops  I tell you it's windy though!!!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 7, 2011)

chris661 said:









A quick look from the first tee at the assembled troops  I tell you it's windy though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Breezy? Mild zephyr.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well first day over with and I am pleased to report a heavy win for team Scotland!! 
Hopefully we can defend our 7 - 1 lead from today


----------



## brendy (Oct 7, 2011)

7-1 lol, did noone turn up from those from darn saff?


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 7, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Well first day over with and I am pleased to report a heavy win for team Scotland!! 
Hopefully we can defend our 7 - 1 lead from today 

Click to expand...

Well done Scotland, easy victory today


----------



## Mungoscorner (Oct 7, 2011)

Sassanachs got a doin by the sound of things.More of the same the morra lads.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 7, 2011)

Calm down to a frenzy you lot.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 7, 2011)

What a great day and that little breeze to keep you on your toes!

Thanks very much for your welcome, good luck to everyone tomorrow and good luck to those that need it tonight lol

Play well


----------



## rickg (Oct 7, 2011)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			What a great day and that little breeze to keep you on your toes!

Thanks very much for your welcome, good luck to everyone tomorrow and good luck to those that need it tonight lol

Play well  

Click to expand...

As much as it pains me to say it Steve, well done today, and well done for stepping in at short notice.....have a great game with Sam tomorrow, say hi from me.


----------



## birdieman (Oct 7, 2011)

A great days victory on foreign soil, when are we Scots going to get a home match?


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 7, 2011)

birdieman said:



			A great days victory on foreign soil, when are we Scots going to get a home match?
		
Click to expand...

Don't see the need for a home match, been beating them on their home turf for years


----------



## madandra (Oct 7, 2011)

Well done lads ... all of you for making the effort. I am sorry I couldn't make it but I am sure there will be a few sore heads tomorrow ...

Coz Vig will be banging them together for tomorrows matches.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well the final scores are in and it was a win for Scotland at ten six overall. It was a fantastic weekend and thanks go to SS2 for the effort of organising the shebang. Hope everone manages to get back safe and see you next year


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2011)

Well done guys on an honourable draw.....Scotland won day 1, England won day 2 .......sounded close....


----------



## DCB (Oct 8, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Well the final scores are in and it was a win for Scotland at ten six overall. It was a fantastic weekend and thanks go to SS2 for the effort of organising the shebang. Hope everone manages to get back safe and see you next year 

Click to expand...

With two points for a win and one point for a draw for each tie, 20-12 sounds more like it 

Certanly echo the thanks to SS2 and to John and Dave for captaining the teams. An inspired team selection for Friday by J_F made all the difference


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got home after 7 hours in the car. Crackered. Thanks to all, but especially ss2 for organising, vig and j-f for captaining, and chris, John, j-f, Craig and frazer for the company on the course. A loss and a win for me. Not so bad. Worth the travelling. In the last three weeks I've spent 500 on diesel. I don't earn it that quickly.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 8, 2011)

Massive thanks to everyone involved, this was another superb event. Though my golf was woeful at times, I still had a great laugh. The amount drunk on Friday night did not help with my form today I think. Big thanks to SS2 for all the hard work in arranging everything and to John and Dave for their work as captains. 

Well done to the Scots on a deserved win and to Screwback for beating me twice. 

All that is left now is for Tincup to formally change his forum name to Dynamite.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 8, 2011)

rickg said:



			Well done guys on an honourable draw.....Scotland won day 1, England won day 2 .......sounded close....

Click to expand...

Sorry Rick but there was only one winner on day 2 and that was Scotland.

Well done guys easy victory


----------



## Iaing (Oct 9, 2011)

A great weekend 

Thanks to SS2 for organising, J_F and Vig for captaining, and Screwback for signing me onto Goswick on Thursday and then carrying me in our match on Friday.

Thanks also to my partner  yesterday, Bonto. We did knit very well mate.


But most of all, thanks to the English team for taking the almighty humping in good spirit. 

Looking forward to next year already.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 9, 2011)

Again may I express my thanks to Dave and John for the ability to provide an interesting pairing partnership once again, and to Andy for organising the event.
Just a pity about the weather but at least it kept dry until the final 8ball on the green. It was like wacky races on acid the putts were comming in from all sides and noone could find the ruddy hole.
To my playing partners for having to put up with me and the consant rabbiting on(joking Phil at least you made us laught and reach for the earplugs) and of course to the opposition for the well played games, won 1 lost 1 not bad really.
Here's to next year and let battle comence.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 9, 2011)

not quite the last one in, chris is still in Edinburgh awaiting his flight home.
another good year despite the defeat, so well done and thanks to Andy, Dave and John for their hard work - much appreciated. many thanks too, to my playing companions, John, Richard and Peter on day one, and Ivan, Richard and David on day two. one loss, one win for me - and huge thanks to Ivan for carrying me round the front nine, slow starter or what! 
lots of new faces this time, and nice to see so many coming back.
a bit of a shock to find that it took the forum to show some local lads where Goswick is!
Chris, if you can get an Irish meet going . . .
John, I'll have a go at posting the photos tomorrow


----------



## SS2 (Oct 9, 2011)

..at least it kept dry until the final 8ball on the green. It was like wacky races on acid the putts were comming in from all sides and noone could find the ruddy hole.
		
Click to expand...

Right, can I just add the truth to the above statement: Me and StuartD are 3 points behind Grumps and GJBike playing the last. Stuart drives the green, so with his stroke can 2 putt for a 3 net 2 = eagle = 4 points. Grumps is about 60 yards away with perilous bunkers blocking his route to victory. 

I whisper to Stuart _"If he takes a 6 net 5, we'll get a draw"_. So, what does Grumpyjock do ??

Sticks the ball in the hole for a 2 net 1 (i.e. albatross) and 5 points, that's what !

Jeez, what a shot and that gave Grumps 25 stableford points on the back nine. Nice one Chris,  you played great on the back nine.

Thanks to everyone who made the trip and to Chris, Phil, Stuart and Owen for the games.


----------



## SS2 (Oct 9, 2011)

I was thinking about starting a campaign to get Scouser Phil to join the forum but just realised that the forum has a 25,000 character limit (~ 4000 words) on each post. During Friday night's pub crawl, our Evertonian colleague would frequently use that amount of words just to ask the barmaid for a drink !


----------



## Doh (Oct 10, 2011)

Just got back in front of computor. Andy,John and Dave thank you so much for organising a very very good weekend. Good to see some familiar faces and some new ones too.

Heres to Next year.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 10, 2011)

SS2 said:



			, our Evertonian colleague !
		
Click to expand...

 Dont need to hear anymore . he is in


----------



## chris661 (Oct 10, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Dont need to hear anymore . he is in 

Click to expand...

I am surprised you haven't heard him already.


----------



## vig (Oct 10, 2011)

SS2 said:



			I was thinking about starting a campaign to get Scouser Phil to join the forum but just realised that the forum has a 25,000 character limit (~ 4000 words) on each post. During Friday night's pub crawl, our Evertonian colleague would frequently use that amount of words just to ask the barmaid for a drink !
		
Click to expand...

My ears have just stopped bleeding!!!!!!

What a character, bigger surprise is, he still has all his teeth.  He did a cracking job for the Scots on Friday night, I hoped to be drawn against him on Saturday and then remembered he was on "our" side.


----------



## Iaing (Oct 10, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Dont need to hear anymore . he is in 

Click to expand...


----------

